# Come on!



## Cepkah

How do you say ''COME ON'' in your language?

На български : ХАЙДЕ

Türkçe : Hayde,HADİ

but for balkan turkish we conjugate the word ''Hayde'' like a verb

Hayde (s.s.p.)
Haydem (f.p.p.)
Haydiin (s.p.p.)

I don't know the exact reason but it may come from ''HAY-de(-mek). De-mek means to say and Hay is a turkish exclamation that is still used in Turkish.


----------



## valy822

In Italian we say:
-Dai!
-Forza!
-Su!
-Coraggio!


----------



## deine

in Lithuanian:

Nagi!


----------



## Thomas1

Cepkah said:


> How do you say ''COME ON'' in your language?


Which meaning of _come on_ are you referring to?

Tom


----------



## cucu

We use ''Hay'' like ''Damn it'' after an event that goes wrong.


But *Haydi* or *Hayde* is used to say ''come on'' while haydi*n* is used for more than one person


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Though conjugated sometimes, the word *haydi*_(hadi is also acceptable) _is normally an interjection. _*Come on!*_ should be translated depending on the context.
*
Oh come on!: *Yapma!


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: 

Vá lá!


----------



## Judiths

spanish: vamos!


----------



## Honour

French: Allons-y


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi/Urdu:*

_Chal!_ (to one person)
_Chalo!_ (to a group)

Often, the suffix "-na" is added to make it more forceful - like "come _on_!"

*Gujarati:*

_Chaal!_ (to one person)
_Chaalo!_ (to a group)

Often, the suffix "-nii" is added to make it more forceful - like "come _on_!"

The expression is actually the imperative form of the verb "to walk" (/chalnaa/ in Hin/Urd and /chaalwuN/ in Guj).

The word has other uses too, in phrases like "chalo, thiik hai", "chalo, phir milenge" etc. In this case it doesn't really mean anything - I guess it can be compared to the German "nun.."


----------



## Antaria

In Polish:

Chodź! - the imperative form of "walk" for a one person, as Spanish "Ve"
Chodźcie! - for a group of people, as Spanish "Id"  
Chodźmy! - as Spanish 'Vamos' o "Vayamos", the imperative form of "walk" for a group of people and the person who is speaking


----------



## Hakro

Thomas1 said:


> Which meaning of _come on_ are you referring to?


Why didn't Cepkah answer this basic question?

Context, please!


----------



## Maja

Cepkah said:


> На български : ХАЙДЕ


Mentioning this, I have a certain idea about the context, as we also use  "*hajde* /*хајде*" in Serbian.  
Imperative:
hajde /хајде (2nd p. sing.)
hajdemo /хајдемо (1st p.  pl.)
hajdete /хајдете (2nd p. pl.).

@ Tom & Hakro, I think he means "Come on, (lets go)", or "Come on, (do this for me)"... I think...


----------



## übermönch

In High German for 'Come on' you can say _'Komm schon', 'Auf','Los' _and certainly a couple of other things I can't recall right now. The Russians say "Davay", if I am not wrong. In Uralic/Siberian Russian they say *Ayda*, also a borrowing from Turkic languages. Sounds suspiciously similar to Hayde, however, I believe it rather means something like _let's go_.


----------



## Arrius

In Colloquial Arabic, "yalla!"; in Afrikaans "Loop maar" or if the speaker includes himself, "Kom ons gaan"; in Bavaria, "Gehma (= gehen wir).


----------



## daoxunchang

I really need some context, but I'll try.
in Chinese:
"come on" for encouragement in competitions: 加油literally meaning "adding fuel"
"come on" for encouragement in daily situation: ... I don't think we have a set phrase in Chinese for this usage. er, maybe we'll say something like "没事""that's nothing", "别怕呀""don't be afraid.呀is the particle", etc.
"come on" for impatience: 得了吧（你you）; 算了吧（你）; 得得得; it's really hard to explain this 得/算 sorry
Hmm, these are what I can think of at the moment...


----------



## Cepkah

Thomas1 said:


> Which meaning of _come on_ are you referring to?


  Sorry for late reponse. Of course, there isn't only one meaning of ''Come on''.
   I mean the interjection which refers us to start up doing sth...
there is also another meaning of Come on as Chazzwozzer but i don't mean that..


----------



## Cepkah

Honour said:


> French: Allons-y



En français, pour dire ''Come on'', on utilise le verbe ''aller'' et il se conjugue plutot au pluriel mais a la fois il utilise vas-y..

Vas-y (s.s.p.)
Allons-y c'est-à-dire  Haydem (f.p.p.)
Allez-y   c'est-à-dire  Hayde-haydin (s.p.p.)


----------



## Outsider

Cepkah said:


> I mean the interjection which refers us to start up doing sth...


In Portuguese, that would be:

Vamos! 
Vamos lá!
Anda! / Ande!
Anda lá! / Ande lá!


----------



## Bienvenidos

I'm still not sure which use of come on you're talking about...like "Come on, let's do it!" ?? 

Persian:

*Byâyim

Bya ke + action
Come on, let's ....

*But that's just one interpretation


----------



## Etcetera

Cepkah said:


> I mean the interjection which refers us to start up doing sth...


The Russian for it would be Впер*ё*д! / Vper*yo*d! or Начин*а*й(те)! / Nachin*a*j(te)!
(te) indicates polite or plural form.


----------



## Hakro

Maja said:


> @ Tom & Hakro, I think he means "Come on, (lets go)", or "Come on, (do this for me)"... I think...


In Finnish we don't use these expressions. Of course they can be translated but it's not tha same.


----------



## Alxmrphi

In Italian I believe "Suvvia!" is also used, and in English it's "Come on!"


----------



## OldAvatar

In Romanian:
Hai!
Haide!


----------



## Nanon

In French, I would suggest "allez", not only "allez-y" (literally: go there).
However, using "tu", you may say: *"Allez, vas-y !"* for more emphasis (using both 2nd pers. pl. / 2nd pers. sg.!!)


----------



## Mac_Linguist

In Macedonian:

*Ајде!* (does not conjugate).


----------



## juronjaure

In Norwegian:
Kom igjen!

I believe in both Swedish and Danish it is: Kom igen, but correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## _Me Na_

Español/Spanish

¡Vamos¡
¡Anda¡
¡Vamos Ya¡


----------



## jonquiliser

juronjaure said:


> I believe in both Swedish and Danish it is: Kom igen, but correct me if I am wrong.



You're right about Swedish, don't know whether it's true for Danish. Although I wouldn't use this often, it sounds very Sweden-Swedish to me. If I want to say come on in the sense of get serious, don't tell me stupidities or something like that, I'd say "iss int nu!" (literally, the only English translation possible would be - allthough it doesn't really translate well - "don't bother", "don't be bothered"). To say come on as in encouraging someone, I guess I'd say something different altogether, what it would be depends completely on the situation.


----------



## Grefsen

jonquiliser said:


> You're right about Swedish, don't know whether it's true for Danish. Although I wouldn't use this often, it sounds very Sweden-Swedish to me.



I believe it is also "kom igen" in Norwegian as well.  At least that is one of the things I learned to shout at football matches in Norway when you want to give some encouragement to the team that you are supporting.


----------



## Isis

In the Philippines, we say "Halika na!" (Formal) or "Lika na!" or "Tara na!" (Informal)


----------



## elroy

Arrius said:


> In Colloquial Arabic, "yalla!"


 And in standard Arabic, هيا (_hayya_).

Of course, we're still not sure what meaning of "come on" is intended.


----------



## kios_01

In Tagalog, you can say "*Tará!*" or "*Tena!*" (although the latter is a bit outdated) when you're all about to leave or to inform the people that it's time to go.

If you're referring to "C'mon!" like when egging or persuading somebody to do something, you say "*Sige na!*"


----------



## Joannes

I think Dutch *komaan* would cover most of the functions / meanings of English *come on*.


----------



## eli_k

In English, I'm not sure, I think you say come on...lol j/k
In Hebrew you say "Yalah! noo beh-vah-kah-sha!" the a sounds like ah,
like a in Spanish..like a in apple apple...


----------



## doman

Cepkah said:
			
		

> I mean the interjection which refers us to start up doing sth...


With this mean, we say "Come on" in Vietnamese:

*Tiếp tục nào !
Tiếp đi thôi !*
...


----------



## icebing8644

in our country we use   “加油” or  "过来”，
this is chinese.


----------



## fergy2005

In Spanish: ¡vamos!, ¡dale!


----------



## Arrius

icebing8644 said:


> in our country we use “加油” or "过来”，
> this is chinese.


But how is it pronounced - what does it sound like? And please say what kind of Chinese: Mandarin or what? (I realise the writing stays the same whatever the dialect).
Greetings,
A.


----------



## Abbassupreme

In Tehrani Persian: (I'm assuming that "come on" is supposed to be synonymous with "hurry up.")
1. Yâllâh!
2.  Zud bâsh (Be quick!)
3. Sari! (Quickly!)
4.  Bejomb! (Move it!)
5. Ajaleh kon! (Make haste!)

There may be more, but I can't think of them, right now.


----------



## Alijsh

Thanks Abbassupreme. We use all of them. Have you heard "bi khiyâl"? It's used when one is sad/worried.


----------



## Abbassupreme

Ooh! I just remembered another one for Persian:
Biyâ, digeh! (Come on, then!)

And yes, I've heard of bi khiyâl.  I "relearned" it when I was Iran last summer.  My cousins used it constantly.


----------



## Alijsh

yes. by the way, as you know, *dige* can also accompany all the previously-mentioned expressions to add emphasize. *yâllâ dige*, *bejomb dige*, etc.


----------



## Iarna_Alba

How to say "Come on" in Vietnamese:
Nhanh lên nào! = Shake your leg.
Thôi mà!; Thôi đi! = Don't be angry/sad/...
Tiếp tục nào! = Let's continue


----------



## UKlinguist

come on has different meanings in English.  In which sense do you mean COME ON?


----------



## Ssara

In Swedish "Kom igen!" is frequently used both when joking and being serious, and also during football games, just like in Norway.


----------



## dodie

in Bahasa Indonesia:

come on! = ayo! or for teen they usually use "yuk!" or "yuks!"


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese, we say things like sah and yoh and yah.

Come on, man! Let's do this!　*さあ*こいよ野郎ども！そろそろ取り掛かろうぜ！ saa koiyo yaroudomo, sorosoro torikakarouze


----------



## Messquito

daoxunchang said:


> I really need some context, but I'll try.
> in Chinese:
> "come on" for encouragement in competitions: 加油literally meaning "adding fuel"
> "come on" for encouragement in daily situation: ... I don't think we have a set phrase in Chinese for this usage. er, maybe we'll say something like "没事""that's nothing", "别怕呀""don't be afraid.呀is the particle", etc.
> "come on" for impatience: 得了吧（你you）; 算了吧（你）; 得得得; it's really hard to explain this 得/算 sorry
> Hmm, these are what I can think of at the moment...


May I add more:
"*Come on*, don't fool me!" 「*少來了*，別耍我。」（少來了＝Stop it）
"*Come on*, she's never gonna find out. You should not fear." 「*別這樣*，她永遠不會發現的。你不要怕。」（別這樣＝don't be like that）
"*Come on*, she's so ugly. She can't be your type." 「*少來了/拜託*，她那麼醜，不會是你的菜。」（拜託＝Oh, please!）


----------



## apmoy70

MoGr *«πάμε!»* [ˈpame] --> _let's go!_ 1st person pl. present indicative of the verb *«πάω»* [ˈpa.o] --> _to go away, go forwards_, aphetic of Classical v. *«ὑπάγω» hŭpágo* --> _bring under one's power, lead on, go away, go forwards_; Classical *«ὑπάγομεν»* > Byzantine *«ὑπάγουμε»* and *«πάγουμε»* > MoGr *«πάγουμε»*


----------



## Ben Jamin

Maja said:


> Mentioning this, I have a certain idea about the context, as we also use  "*hajde* /*хајде*" in Serbian.
> Imperative:
> hajde /хајде (2nd p. sing.)
> hajdemo /хајдемо (1st p.  pl.)
> hajdete /хајдете (2nd p. pl.).
> 
> @ Tom & Hakro, I think he means "Come on, (lets go)", or "Come on, (do this for me)"... I think...


These two mean something different and require different translation.


----------



## Dymn

In Catalan:
_*vinga!*_ - 'come!'
*som-hi!* - 'we are there!' (_hi _cf. French _y, _Italian _ci_)
_*anem!*_ - 'let's go!'


----------



## ger4

übermönch said:


> In High German for 'Come on' you can say _'Komm schon', 'Auf', 'Los'_





Cepkah said:


> Sorry for late reponse. Of course, there isn't only one meaning of ''Come on''.
> I mean the interjection which refers us to start up doing sth...


According to this definition we could also say: _Mach schon!_ (lit.: 'do (it) already'), said to someone who hesitates ('Come on, go ahead, go for it, ...').


----------



## ilocas2

Holger2014 said:


> According to this definition we could also say: _Mach schon!_ (lit.: 'do (it) already'), said to someone who hesitates ('Come on, go ahead, go for it, ...').



same in Czech (without already) - *dělej!* (do!, make!)


----------



## momai

Holger2014 said:


> According to this definition we could also say: _Mach schon!_ (lit.: 'do (it) already'), said to someone who hesitates ('Come on, go ahead, go for it, ...').


 Is it also possible to say " mach doch ! " when someone hesitates?


----------



## ger4

momai said:


> Is it also possible to say " mach doch ! " when someone hesitates?


Yes, that's possible; and both versions can even be combined to '_Mach doch schon!_' The functions of _doch_ and _schon_ are hard to define, they express some nuances (perhaps the 'degree of impatience', for instance).
Edit: This article lists some of the most important German modal particles.


----------



## Encolpius

Thomas1 said:


> Which meaning of _come on_ are you referring to? Tom



*Hungarian *
I agree with Tom. It has not only one meaning. Without context it is difficult to translate it.
Famous examples
1) Come on, Dover! Move your Bloomin Arse!
2) Come on baby, light my fire!
I am sure you guys would remember more famous "Come-on"s. 
You can translate it in that context: Hajrá! Gyerünk! Mindent bele!


----------



## Armas

Finnish:

_Anna palaa_ "Let [it] burn", _Anna mennä_ "Let [it] go" (urging someone to do something)
_No niin_ "Well, so" (annoyed, frustrated, disbelieve, according to stress and intonation it can also mean excitement, starting a new topic, anger, satisfaction, "I knew it, I knew that would happen", "Let's see", and even more which can't be translated "Come on")
_Älä viitsi_ "Dont bother" not a good translation but I don't know any better, _Älä jaksa_ "Don't have enough strength/endurance" (annoyed)


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian :*

Come on / Let's Go = _Ajó, Ajóe_

example :

Come on! hurry up! = _Ajó! coìtta! / Ajó! faghe in presse! / Ajóe! mòvedi!_
Let's go to the cinema! = _Ajó qui andamus a su cinema!_


----------



## Red Arrow

In Dutch:

Komaan!
Kom op!
Kom nou! (Netherlands only)
Allee! (Flanders only)

Allee obviously comes from the French word ''allez''.


----------

